# Ceton quad tuner



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

I have a Ceton Quad cable card tuner on order and am wondering if any of you have installed and used this tuner yet? I am excited to be able to get rid on the Cable Companies DVR when it arrives. The UI on the cable DVR just sucks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks nice, I cant wait to know what you think about it once you've used it for a while.


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

I plan to pick one up later in the year, I am also curious to see what you think of this.
The 2 tuner card would fit my needs better, mabee even a 3, but the price of the 4 is unfortunate..


----------

